# Brady's busy weekend (part 2)



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

On Sunday I got to go to Oakland Beach with Auntie Jenn and my cousin Otto and Kids!!
We had a blast!!

Here I am sitting pretty (lets go I want to get in the water)









little cold









Here's Auntie Jenn and Otto


















Here is Otto and I sniffing something GOOD









and more of me at the beach



































here I amd mooching off of mom and Auntie Jenn they were eating some YUMMY Clams









After I got home! I was pooped after a fun day with everyone









Thanks Auntie Jenn, Kids and Otto!! Can't wait to do it again!!
Thanks for looking!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Dawn, you're welcome anytime. 

You got some great pictures of Brady! LOL, including the sniff - that was the closest the boys got to each other. Otto was sniffing it, Brady came over. Otti didn't even notice for a minute, then he started barking, not mean just silly puppy barking. Brady just looks at him like yeah whatever twerp.








me doing the you are not getting my sneakers wet tilt!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

We had a Blast Jenn!!!

Anytime you want company we are more than happy to join


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Jenn, it looks like you ALMOST took a swim!!









Great pics, both sets! Looks like a wonderful doggy weekend!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the close up of Brady in the "I want some clams" shot.
He is so beautiful


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Oakland Bch, DELs lemonade (!) and CLAMS and German Sheps. I am in the wrong STATE.
Glad Brady and otto got to have a get together







beautiful GSD's!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup and the spoiled boy got some clams!!!

there were 2 GSD's coming in when we were leaving!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome day.Maybe one of these days we will tag along.I love the close up of B, his face is so handsome.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

We'd love you and Athena to join us


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Poor Jenn trying to contain Otto as he attacks the water! These pics are so super. Brady has the beefitudinous thing going-- love the last pic! Fried clams? I 'member those..


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

GREAT pictures!!!! That last one will probably remain my favorite forever!!!! I saved it since you sent it to me!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks!!!
Yeah I love that pic too!!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG! Brady is such a handsome devil


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

This picture is a framer! Man you guys had a wonderful weekend. 

Only Brady could make Otto look like a little pup!









I can feel spring on its way. I guess Otto and Brady can too- swimming already?







What was water temp??? Silly pups.



> Originally Posted By: littledmc


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

The water was TOO COLD not for puppers
thanks Cara!!
we had a blast now its pouring out and Brady wants to PLAY!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Dawn looks like you guys had a great weekend. Brady sure is handsome boy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the "I do NOT want to go in the water" dance! 

Great pics, especially love the last one of Brady!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Those are some nice shots, Brady is such a hunky man.








To bad all of you live far away, we want to hang out!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Danielle Thank you so Much.
I actually printed that pic out and its hanging up. Replaced one from 3 years ago.

Cassidy's mom Jenn is fraking hysterical Otto almost got her in the water, brady Tried with me I let the leash go!!

Missy why don't you gusy move on over to the east coast and Hang with us!! The more the merrier!!!

Thanks for the compliments I have been LAZY with the camera


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Dawn, Just make sure next time you have the camera ready just incase he succeeds in pulling her in LOL


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Brady=Hunk









LOL, Dawn, you need to start dressing Auntie Jenn for more appropriate beach/dog walking clothing









LOL, as bad as it sounds, I can't wait to see Auntie Jenn get pulled into the open waters


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Jack, women who've had twins should not wear wind pants. Puppy's got a big butt and I don't want anyone snickering that he and I look alike.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaJack, women who've had twins should not wear wind pants. Puppy's got a big butt and I don't want anyone snickering that he and I look alike.


Oh S--t, your Auntie Jenn









I will have to admit...

"I like big butts and I can not Lie"









LOL, you look fine, now get the shorts on


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

More pics - I love Brady's high step here










Little cuz, big cuz









Not smart cuz, cool cuz


















My son,'Hey my bubble wand is leaking!' and the back of Otto's head, love back of the head shots










Dawn and Brady getting mauled my heathens


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaJack, women who've had twins should not wear wind pants. Puppy's got a big butt and I don't want anyone snickering that he and I look alike.


If I had a butt as "big" as yours it would be plastered all over the internet...I've only had 2 kids 3 yrs apart and I am still trying to get the "baby" weight off.40 more lbs to go.STOP BITCHING or I'll cast a spell and stick my butt on you,tiny woman.........

Great pictures of your day.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup I look like a fatty 
awesome pics Jenn
Will you send me these to so I can print them out for my scrap book
your kids are awesome


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddDawn, Just make sure next time you have the camera ready just incase he succeeds in pulling her in LOL










Why do you think I was taking the pic I really thought Jenn was going in I couldn't shoot fast enough!!!

Jack - Thank you and ooooh you in trouble with Auntie Jenn HAHAHA.

Jenn would look good in a potatoe sack!!! especially after having twins! 

Allie OMG you are too funny!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Will send them to you now! You're not a fatty, James' head is but not you - that kid's got a head like a wrecking ball.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting these pictures! I can't believe how small Otto looks next to Brady. Both of them are so incredibly handsome.









I love the "not smart cuz, cool cuz". Brady looks like he just wanted to get a rise out of Otto.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually Otti was upset cause Mom was taking a pic and not with him!! Otti is awesome and a handsome boy!
Thanks Bonita


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah, he wanted his mommy alright. I have black and blue dew claw marks on my legs from him grabbing me 'No Mommy don't go 10 feet away from me! I've got you! I won't let you go!'


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

When he gets Bigger ain't no one going to bother Jenn or Kids


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

On looks alone, Morgan doesn't want him as an apprentice







I may have to get another bitch...


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

What a great day!!!!! Sunday was PERFECT weather.

Gotta say, I thought that any pic was going to show Jenn going for a spring wading. I speak from experience and a cellar full of wet shoes that are constantly being dried out.

Brady is HANDSOME!! Shiny, happy boy, gorgeous strong build and rich color. But mostly it's his happy contented dog look that speaks volumes. What an expressive face!!

In the "clam" pic, I can hear him saying "but mom, the vet called while you were out and said I HAD to have clams, it's a new rule."

Of course, now that he's a relative, I *may* be a bit biased.

Otto and the whole crew look great, enjoying a peek at spring.

Aik is such a water hound, he goes in during the winter and lays down if I turn my back for a moment. I think he's completely waterproof.

Dogs+Beach=bliss.

Jennifer and the Cape Cod Beach Dog Brigade


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes Jennifer it was an awesome day

It was a little chilly at first but that didn't stop B-boy from going in the water its been a while since we have been to the beach!

If the vet knew I gave him some clams I'd be scolded but don't care he is my baby and he gets whatever he wants. 

No not biased at all!!! LOL yeah maybe a bit but I'll be the same way with his niece, and she'll be related to Otto too!

Brady is dying to meet Aik!

Thanks for all the compliments he is a camera ham and a Good boy who loves adventures (only wish mom was a bit more adventurous)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mom says I'm going to Borderland without my twerpy little brother, I would like to meet Aik too! It would be wonderful to be with a gentleman who's more my own age instead of those whiny young dogs! -Morgan


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Excuse me Morgan I am not a whiney dog 
unless mom won't play ball with me!!
You only have 3 years on me!! LOLOL

Yes we want to meet Aik!!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaJack, women who've had twins should not wear wind pants. Puppy's got a big butt and I don't want anyone snickering that he and I look alike.
> ...


Allie I was thinking the same thing. I have never had twins and my kids are all old teenagers,


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DSuddDawn, Just make sure next time you have the camera ready just incase he succeeds in pulling her in LOL
> ...


Next time pay one of the "heathens" to give Otto a little hand. LOL Of couse you might end up with a "heathen" going home with you but they are all so cute


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DSudd
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieG
> ...


When skinny people whine about being BIG I want to







them...Yes my kids are 13 and 16 so I technically don't have "baby"fat left.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My narrow white arse needs to hit the shower, sorry no time to search for the appropriate BJ's wholesale club size can of whupss. 

Feel free to rumage my nasty smilie directory and pick one for yous self.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

You don't seem to have a bitch in there.......
Love you Jenn,narrow white arse and all...


----------

